
The Google Anti-Diversity Memo Author Did a Twitter Poll on “Cool” KKK Titles - foolrush
https://www.buzzfeed.com/amphtml/blakemontgomery/damore-kkk-poll-tweets
======
meri_dian
Well he's clearly just trying to make a point. But I'd say it's a legitimate
one. I should be able to study and admire Nazi or Mongol military tactics
without automatically being branded a Nazi or Mongol sympathizer.

~~~
api
Sure, but if you study and admire Nazi military tactics while also penning
manifestoes defending racial hygiene laws people are going to wonder.

~~~
meri_dian
Sure, but what he wrote wasn't the equivalent of a manifesto defending a
racial hygiene law

------
fuzzywalrus
This sounds like a bit from a 90s shock comic, but coming from a guy who has a
lot of scrutiny for his views, and pack of people looking to dislike him more,
it's no surprise this bombed on twitter. Probably best to keep such thoughts
off off social media but I don't think reservation is one of Mr Damore's
strong points.

~~~
guitarbill
Because what we really need is a situation where people self-censor when their
views don't overlap with what's acceptable in the mainstream. That would be
great, and nothing bad can come of it!

